# Bf% guestimate? Bulk or cut? (Pics)



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hiiiii,

Well.... Currently doing a ckd diet, like it for the flat in bloated feeling u get and obviously the dropping of fat although, I am starting to wonder whether I should just accept my body shape and realise, it's not EVER gonna be ripped so maybe I'd be better of trying to pack it out a bit?

My story,

When I was bout 18 I was a lard ass, 15stone, 36 inch waist, xl tops etc, then one day I said..... NOOooo, went on a crazy poor calorie LOW diet and lost 3 stone in 3 months (yes I know this is bad as it has left me with the problem I hve now)

Anyways.... I am now 27 and my skin on lower abs is very lose and holds a bit of chub.... U can't really see from pictures or in life unless I stretch it out.... But this is why I am thinking, I shud knock the cut on the head and fill the muscles out a lot and then cut....

The pictures attached are me 1 week into keto so I am flat and scrawny, weighing in at a whopping 11stone 11 pounds.... The other picture is me pulling the skin tight and flexing a bit so u can see what it wud look like if my skin was tight... The othe picture is me, not on a keto, about 6 weeks ago at 12stone 2 pounds....

So....if u were me,,, what would you do? Also, what % would you say I am?

Thanks


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

To add, everybody tells me the skin is All in my head and doesn't look bad and u can't even tell....

Aldi, I do have big hip bones 

Be gentle


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mate you really cant tell. And you're not small so a bulk wouldn't be that necessary, me personally I would cut, but only because it's close to summer and I'd rather be shredded than a bit bigger.


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

ur making me blush, haha

I feel small as no carbs in me, but when carbed I feel good and bulky like in the picture with clothes.

Thanks for ur input tho...

What bf u reckon?


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

You don't look too bad to be honest. And don't say you will never be ripped - you will be if you want it enough. I can see some abs in there - maybe 16% bodyfat?


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers mate, I thought I was less than 16% I was thinking maybe 14% the reason for that is cuz my skin is so stretchy all over my body if I pull it it kind of takes away muscle definition that is there, I know strength isn't a massive indicator but it is a little bit...

For my height, 5ft 8 on a good day, 11stone 11, keto, natural and benching 110kg for 8 fairly confortably is not bad going.


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

That's incline bench aswel


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah you are probably right - 16 is probably a bit high. Do you have any access to someone who coudl do a bodyfat measurement with calipers and they are reasonably accurate? What type of diet are you on at the moment as I do find low carb seems to keep the fat off your middle.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I was told by people on here I'm 16+ and I'm more ripped than that


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i am slightly leaner than you are and have the same fat/skin on my belly that doesnt really go, on calipers i am 13 body fat so i would say you were 14-15%


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Not that I know of, il have to ask a gym PT or something... My only concern with them tho wud be, as they pinch the skin, if the skin is lose surely this would give an inaccurate reading?

Currently on ckd, bout 140-150g protein, rest of my 2100 cals coming from fat, with about 20 carbs coming from indirect sources like broccoli... Then carbing on the weekend, had my first carb up sat pm and all Sunday the weekend just gone... Went from 11stone 8 depleted to 12 stone 1, however,,, I did go crazy... Didnt really eat bad food, but I ate a lot of food, I know that's the purpose, but I mean a lot, as in if it was chewable, I pretty much ate 2 of them...

So 5 says post carb up and I'm 11stine 10, 2 pounds up on depleted weigjt so I'm umming and rrrrring whether I shud skip this weekends carb up and hold off till next week, or reduce the time of the carb up from 36 hours to say 24... Either way, this wud be a more controlled carb up rather than a binge...

Next week I'm on a stag weekend where I will be more than likely going over the top so I think it may be best told hold off this weeks carb up


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

sckeane said:


> I was told by people on here I'm 16+ and I'm more ripped than that


Maybe they were wrong... I'm on my phone so can only see a small picture but u dnt look 16% in ur avatar


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i am slightly leaner than you are and have the same fat/skin on my belly that doesnt really go, on calipers i am 13 body fat so i would say you were 14-15%


That's where I thought I was


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyways.... Bulk or cut????


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Eat clean you can aim for lean mass whilst burning fat


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Eat clean you can aim for lean mass whilst burning fat


So drop keto?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

fill your boots mate and get maaaaaaaaasooove :thumb:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ezeeno1 said:


> So drop keto?


Personally I wouldn't do keto unless I was huge and could risk losing muscle, I just eat clean, high pro lower carbs mate


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Personally I wouldn't do keto unless I was huge and could risk losing muscle, I just eat clean, high pro lower carbs mate


Ye, I will probably drop it, but.... For my build and size what would class as low carb? And any specific times to get the carbs in?


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I try to eat low carb all the time but as I'm struggling to put more size on (I just can't eat enough) he has told me to get some Maltodextrin to have with my protein shake immediately after weight training (which helps lower cortisol quickly). If I were you I would stick to complex carbs (green veg/quinoa instead of rice/sweet potato instead of white potato etc). Generally of a morning I just eat eggs or fish or turkey/broccoli and I will eat some carbs with my evening meal. Try to stay away from bread/pasta especially (and soy).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bulk .

the skinny look is wrong .


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ezeeno1 said:


> Ye, I will probably drop it, but.... For my build and size what would class as low carb? And any specific times to get the carbs in?


pfffff timing and all that just goes over my head mate. well im no expert but imo 50g's-100g is low for me as i was on 300-400, im in two minds. not totally sure


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Skin is very adaptable mate, if you get down to a low enough body fat (~8%?) and stay there for a while, it should tighten up for good and you won't have that problem again.

Although, it isn't noticable from the pics that you've got excess skin.


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Less than 8% wud be a massive struggle.... I'm swaying more to eat clean, lift heavy, steady cardio


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

If you want to get to 8% you'll have to count all your calories and do plenty of cardio, shouldn't be to difficult with enough time and hard work


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Counting every single bit that passes me lips and what I wud call not having a life is too much effort for me, dnt mind diets, ckd diets Etc but I think 8% is more than I'm prepared to give.

Also, I think, if I remove all the fat from the skin then my stomach will look like one of them u see on embarrassing bodies


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

ezeeno1 said:


> Counting every single bit that passes me lips and what I wud call not having a life is too much effort for me, dnt mind diets, ckd diets Etc but I think 8% is more than I'm prepared to give.
> 
> Also, I think, if I remove all the fat from the skin then my stomach will look like one of them u see on embarrassing bodies


You wont look like that, your skin will tighten. Having no life? It's really not that difficult to count calories, but hey, don't try and keep looking like you do


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> You wont look like that, your skin will tighten. Having no life? It's really not that difficult to count calories, but hey, don't try and keep looking like you do


Ok ok 

Wud u cut on ckd tho? Or low carb high protein?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

ezeeno1 said:


> Ok ok
> 
> Wud u cut on ckd tho? Or low carb high protein?


I'm a 'if it fits your macros' guy, lost about 6-7kg in 8 weeks just by eating 500kcals below maintenance and doing cardio


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice 1, well done... Just so unsure what route to go down...

Ckd is a good for the flat feeling but it's so much effort testing everytine I **** to check for ketones... As it takes me about 3-4 days to get in and then I only get a short time in keto


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't get why people check for ketones, if it's negative what do you do?

Serious question


----------



## ezeeno1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Eat more fat, little less water, go for a run


----------

